# Game thread, Bulls vs Wizards, 6 pm, CSN, Jan 10, 2007



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

> Few teams have been able to control the Washington Wizards' high-scoring offense. The Chicago Bulls were the most recent to do so.
> 
> The Wizards will try to top the 100-point mark for the 18th straight game and avenge an earlier loss to the Bulls when the teams meet at the Verizon Center on Wednesday.
> 
> ...


http://www.nba.com/games/20070110/CHIWAS/preview.html


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=475 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=subMatchUp align=middle>
2006-07 Stats at a Glance</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle><TABLE border=0><TBODY><TR><TD align=middle width=235></TD><TD align=middle width=5>@</TD><TD align=middle width=235></TD></TR><TR><TD noWrap align=middle width=235>News | Players | Stats | Schedule</TD><TD align=middle width=5> </TD><TD noWrap align=middle width=235>News | Players | Stats | Schedule</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle><TABLE border=0><TBODY><TR><TD noWrap align=middle width=235><TABLE cellPadding=2 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=inTxtB colSpan=2>Chicago Bulls </TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>Record: </TD><TD class=inTxt>20 - 15 (.571)</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>Standings: </TD><TD class=inTxt>Third, Central</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>At Home: </TD><TD class=inTxt>15 - 4</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>At Road: </TD><TD class=inTxt>5 - 11</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>Streak: </TD><TD class=inTxt>L 1</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD align=middle width=5> </TD><TD noWrap align=middle width=235><TABLE cellPadding=2 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=inTxtB colSpan=2>Washington Wizards </TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>Record: </TD><TD class=inTxt>19 - 14 (.576)</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>Standings: </TD><TD class=inTxt>Second, Southeast</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>At Home: </TD><TD class=inTxt>13 - 3</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>At Road: </TD><TD class=inTxt>6 - 11</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>Streak: </TD><TD class=inTxt>L 1</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle><TABLE border=0><TBODY><TR><TD noWrap width=235><TABLE cellPadding=2 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=hr align=middle colSpan=4> Season </TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>PPG: </TD><TD class=inTxt>99.7</TD><TD class=inTxtB>Opp PPG: </TD><TD class=inTxt>95.0</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>FG%: </TD><TD class=inTxt>.464</TD><TD class=inTxtB>Opp FG%: </TD><TD class=inTxt>.446</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>RPG: </TD><TD class=inTxt>42.6</TD><TD class=inTxtB>Opp RPG: </TD><TD class=inTxt>41.5</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD align=middle width=5> </TD><TD noWrap width=235><TABLE cellPadding=2 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=hr align=middle colSpan=4> Season </TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>PPG: </TD><TD class=inTxt>108.1</TD><TD class=inTxtB>Opp PPG: </TD><TD class=inTxt>106.8</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>FG%: </TD><TD class=inTxt>.464</TD><TD class=inTxtB>Opp FG%: </TD><TD class=inTxt>.466</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>RPG: </TD><TD class=inTxt>41.1</TD><TD class=inTxtB>Opp RPG: </TD><TD class=inTxt>43.8</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR><TR><TD align=left> Back to Top</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle><TABLE border=0><TBODY><TR><TD vAlign=top noWrap width=235><TABLE cellPadding=2 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=inTxtB width=115>Player</TD><TD class=inTxtB width=30>G</TD><TD class=inTxtB width=30>PPG</TD><TD class=inTxtB width=30>RPG</TD><TD class=inTxtB width=30>APG</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Gordon, B</TD><TD class=inTxt>35</TD><TD class=inTxt>20.8</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.7</TD><TD class=inTxt>3.3</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Deng, L</TD><TD class=inTxt>35</TD><TD class=inTxt>18.6</TD><TD class=inTxt>6.6</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.3</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Nocioni, A</TD><TD class=inTxt>35</TD><TD class=inTxt>15.6</TD><TD class=inTxt>6.3</TD><TD class=inTxt>1.3</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Hinrich, K</TD><TD class=inTxt>33</TD><TD class=inTxt>13.8</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.7</TD><TD class=inTxt>5.8</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Duhon, C</TD><TD class=inTxt>34</TD><TD class=inTxt>7.2</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.5</TD><TD class=inTxt>4.7</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Wallace, B</TD><TD class=inTxt>35</TD><TD class=inTxt>6.9</TD><TD class=inTxt>10.1</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.2</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Brown, P</TD><TD class=inTxt>28</TD><TD class=inTxt>4.6</TD><TD class=inTxt>3.8</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.4</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Allen, M</TD><TD class=inTxt>27</TD><TD class=inTxt>4.5</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.3</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.2</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Sweetney, M</TD><TD class=inTxt>21</TD><TD class=inTxt>3.8</TD><TD class=inTxt>3.0</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.8</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Sefolosha, T</TD><TD class=inTxt>32</TD><TD class=inTxt>3.8</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.0</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.9</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Thomas, T</TD><TD class=inTxt>29</TD><TD class=inTxt>3.6</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.4</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.5</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Griffin, A</TD><TD class=inTxt>21</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.1</TD><TD class=inTxt>1.8</TD><TD class=inTxt>1.1</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Barrett, A</TD><TD class=inTxt>2</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.0</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.5</TD><TD class=inTxt>1.5</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Khryapa, V</TD><TD class=inTxt>12</TD><TD class=inTxt>1.8</TD><TD class=inTxt>1.6</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.9</TD></TR><TR><TD colSpan=5><TABLE width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD class=ch width=80>Head Coach: </TD><TD>Scott Skiles</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD align=middle width=5> </TD><TD vAlign=top noWrap width=235><TABLE cellPadding=2 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=inTxtB width=115>Player</TD><TD class=inTxtB width=30>G</TD><TD class=inTxtB width=30>PPG</TD><TD class=inTxtB width=30>RPG</TD><TD class=inTxtB width=30>APG</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Arenas, G</TD><TD class=inTxt>33</TD><TD class=inTxt>30.5</TD><TD class=inTxt>4.5</TD><TD class=inTxt>6.4</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Butler, C</TD><TD class=inTxt>33</TD><TD class=inTxt>21.0</TD><TD class=inTxt>8.0</TD><TD class=inTxt>3.8</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Jamison, A</TD><TD class=inTxt>33</TD><TD class=inTxt>19.4</TD><TD class=inTxt>8.4</TD><TD class=inTxt>1.8</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Stevenson, D</TD><TD class=inTxt>33</TD><TD class=inTxt>9.6</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.7</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.5</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Thomas, E</TD><TD class=inTxt>20</TD><TD class=inTxt>7.1</TD><TD class=inTxt>6.6</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.5</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Haywood, B</TD><TD class=inTxt>32</TD><TD class=inTxt>6.7</TD><TD class=inTxt>6.6</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.7</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Daniels, A</TD><TD class=inTxt>33</TD><TD class=inTxt>6.4</TD><TD class=inTxt>1.9</TD><TD class=inTxt>3.0</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Hayes, J</TD><TD class=inTxt>33</TD><TD class=inTxt>5.9</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.2</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.8</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Taylor, D</TD><TD class=inTxt>18</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.1</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.9</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.6</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Mason, R</TD><TD class=inTxt>22</TD><TD class=inTxt>1.9</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.3</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.3</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Blatche, A</TD><TD class=inTxt>18</TD><TD class=inTxt>1.6</TD><TD class=inTxt>1.8</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.3</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Booth, C</TD><TD class=inTxt>17</TD><TD class=inTxt>1.3</TD><TD class=inTxt>1.2</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.4</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Lang, J</TD><TD class=inTxt>11</TD><TD class=inTxt>1.0</TD><TD class=inTxt>1.0</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.2</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Ruffin, M</TD><TD class=inTxt>10</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.3</TD><TD class=inTxt>1.1</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.4</TD></TR><TR><TD colSpan=5><TABLE width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD class=ch width=80>Head Coach: </TD><TD>Eddie Jordan</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Washington's playing well, but I don't care!

Bulls 107
Wizards 101


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

I see this as a real test for us. Somethiing of a predictor of things to come once we're in the playoffs. We have to be able to beat a team like the Wizards to get out of the East.

Last time we played Washington, they were looking pretty sad - they were 3-7 in their last 10 games, with two long losing streaks in the mix.

Differnt Wizards team this time, and they know who we are.


----------



## ballafromthenorth (May 27, 2003)

Wizards 96
Bulls 91

I'm hoping we see some Ben Gordon magic tonight though..


----------



## Bulls96 (Jun 25, 2003)

DaBullz said:


> I see this as a real test for us. Somethiing of a predictor of things to come once we're in the playoffs. We have to be able to beat a team like the Wizards to get out of the East.
> 
> Last time we played Washington, they were looking pretty sad - they were 3-7 in their last 10 games, with two long losing streaks in the mix.
> 
> Differnt Wizards team this time, and they know who we are.


First time for the past three years, I disagreed with you on that 

The real tests so far were games against NY, Suns, Houston…and we lost.

I personally care less are we going to win this one or not.

I am still pissed on Skiles


----------



## eymang (Dec 15, 2006)

bad memories @ Washington. Hopefully a nice rebound, but hopefully are guards don't get torched! Dfense baby!


----------



## bre9 (Jan 8, 2006)

Bulls never play well at washington will see what happens tonight hopefully a win.


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

I'll be optimistic and predict that we are going to destroy them. 10 points or more. Kirk finally hits some shots, and Duhon finally gets a couple runners to fall. They are the worst defensive team in the league, and Kirk usually defends Arenas fairly well.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

I really can't picture us winning this game. Our offense is struggling and this is a building where it's struggled even worse.

Wizards 105
Bulls 90


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Arenas is downright awesome.


----------



## ballerkingn (Nov 17, 2006)

I cann't see us winning either,esp with kirk shooting and playing as he is.
And deng and noc not getting off to good start's,and duhon in the game period.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

13 points with ~1:00 left in Q1 is miserable.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

The bulging veins in Skiles' head have never been so pronounced.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Kirk :sigh:


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

This is a bad rule. If a guy is taking a shot from beyond half court, it should be just 2 FTs


----------



## sov82 (Nov 5, 2003)

Breaking News: Hinrich makes a shot

Then gives it all back on the foul with 2 seconds left...


----------



## McBulls (Apr 28, 2005)

Violet Palmer is the worst referee in the NBA.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Such a predictable start to this game. Our offense is back to sucking like the last 2 seasons. Getting one basket seems like an adventure. Which is why it's inexplicable that BG still isn't starting. How many slow starts can this team have for SKILES to do something??


----------



## lgtwins (May 18, 2004)

Trade Hinrich. Fire Skile!


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

This game is something of a switcharoo.

Our starting guards are an unhorrible 4-9

Our starting forwards are 2-10, or 3-13 including Wallace.


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

Haha what a horrible call.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

lgtwins said:


> Trade Hinrich. Fire Skile!


Trade Skile! Fire Heinrich.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Thabo and TT got their PT early in this game. So much for the "they're not getting PT discussions."


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Sefalosha wasn't anywhere near Butler on that play. Though he was clarly trying to guard him.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

This should be our time to make the score closer. They're playing Butler (one of the big 3) along with Daniels, Thomas, Hayes, and Blatche


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

DaBullz said:


> This should be our time to make the score closer. They're playing Butler (one of the big 3) along with Daniels, Thomas, Hayes, and Blatche


We've got Hinrich, Gordon, and Noc with Sweets.


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

looks like nobody has it going...


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Geez.

Bulls scoreless in the last 4 minutes, and only 7 points in the quarter.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

This team has had trouble scoring on the road all season long.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

SPMJ said:


> This team has had trouble scoring on the road all season long.


We're not compensating with good D, either.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

2 big 3s by Gordon. 5 point game.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Nice!

Bulls turned on the offense.


----------



## ballafromthenorth (May 27, 2003)

Gordon for threee, timeout Washington. 2:39 left.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

DaBullz said:


> We're not compensating with good D, either.


Well, we've been playing some darn good D lately on the road though. Washington is shooting 33% in this game. Offense is the _real_ problem.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

SPMJ said:


> Well, we've been playing some darn good D lately on the road though. Washington is shooting 33% in this game. Offense is the _real_ problem.


Both teams shooting 33% now.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

16-4 run for bulls in last 5:00. 8 of those points by Gordon (2x 3pt, 2 FT)

it's a game.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Hinrich still can't make an open shot and it's killing this team offensively. Now Gordon and some good D got us back in the 2nd qtr but look for Washington to run away with when he won't be on the court for at least 6 minutes to start the 3rd qtr.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

SPMJ said:


> Hinrich still can't make an open shot and it's killing this team offensively. Now Gordon and some good D got us back in the 2nd qtr but look for Washington to run away with when he won't be on the court for at least 6 minutes to start the 3rd qtr.


Deng's like invisible. This is what we look like when he's not on, which hasn't been very often.

Seems to me Washington built up their lead when we were playing Thabo and Thomas, and we came back with Kirk and Gordon out there with Deng and Noc and Walalce.

So... maybe if Skiles keeps the rookies on the bench in Q3, we can keep it close or even take the lead.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Gordon should be on the court now . I just don't understand what Skiles is trying to accomplish.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Washington knows their hot hand and have gone to it 2 of 3 times this Q.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

DaBullz said:


> Washington knows their hot hand and have gone to it 2 of 3 times this Q.


3 of 4 times now


----------



## sov82 (Nov 5, 2003)

Now introducing your starting Chicago Bricklayers!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

SPMJ said:


> Hinrich still can't make an open shot and it's killing this team offensively. Now Gordon and some good D got us back in the 2nd qtr but look for Washington to run away with when he won't be on the court for at least 6 minutes to start the 3rd qtr.


:sigh:


----------



## The 6ft Hurdle (Jan 25, 2003)

Yay, another one of those brilliant third quarters.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Skiles needs a timeout. Doesn't call it.

Another bulls TO


----------



## Babble-On (Sep 28, 2005)

Oh for the LOVE OF GOD put Gordon in Skiles. These offensively inept beginnings to third quarters are a killer when the team has a double digit lead. Its much worse when there's a deficit to overcome. They can hardly get a shot off out there.


----------



## ViciousFlogging (Sep 3, 2003)

Ouch. Arenas is having a bad game and we're still down. Shooting under 30% will do that, though. I hope we have a run in us. Washington's not the kind of team that should be able to lock us down defensively, so there's hope at least.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Interesting to note: Noc has been guarding Butler all game.

Stephenson again!$#!

(Du's man)


----------



## sov82 (Nov 5, 2003)

Difference between Wiz's starters and Bull's starters is that even if the Wiz are struggling with their shot, they still get to the line...On the other hand, the Bulls starters don't get to the line at all


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Hmm....at least we know our offense doesn't suck!


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Skiles brings in Gordon, 3 pointer for Jamison. Timeout.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

sov82 said:


> Difference between Wiz's starters and Bull's starters is that even if the Wiz are struggling with their shot, they still get to the line...On the other hand, the Bulls starters don't get to the line at all


Ben Gordon gets to the line quite a bit....I wonder if him being on the court 40+ minutes would help us in that department...but apparently it wouldn't, because the coach doesn't think so, and the coach is always right!


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

I know I'm getting repetitive but how can SKILES continue to justify himself starting Du over BG?


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

SPMJ said:


> I know I'm getting repetitive but how can SKILES continue to justify himself starting Du over BG?


Du was torched for 8 points by Stephenson this Q.

Gordon comes in, draws a foul on Arenas. Within 5 seconds, Hinrich gets the layup and1 and foul on Arenas. That's good stuff.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

14 point lead cut to 7 now

Bulls have gone to the bucket twice in a row.

Three times now, but Butler strips it from Deng in the post.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

the refs are definitely on our side tonight.

A bunch of no-calls in our favor.

Now they call a charge when nocioni clearly commited the foul, and then on the other end, a foul when Nocioni clearly charged.
:biggrin:

Hinrich now with TWO easy baskets this Q.

Lead is 4!


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

OMG Kirk where have you been????


----------



## ViciousFlogging (Sep 3, 2003)

Is Kirk getting it going? Not a moment too soon.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Good things from Hinrich!

Tie game, back to back 3's.

Bulls are playing Gordon, Hinrich, Wallace, Nocioni, and Deng.

Now do it the rest of the game!


----------



## sov82 (Nov 5, 2003)

Hinrich must have eaten his Wheaties at 1/2 time


----------



## ViciousFlogging (Sep 3, 2003)

maybe we shouldn't trade Kirk for a bag of chips after all! :lol:


----------



## BullSoxChicagosFinest (Oct 22, 2005)

Hibachi!


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Arenas is having one of his toughest games of the season.


----------



## ballerkingn (Nov 17, 2006)

see how much better we are play when duhon is out the game!
Skiles need's to be -edit- no masked cursing please bench for playing duhon.


Duhon should be called Duh-no


----------



## nanokooshball (Jan 22, 2005)

Look what just having Gordon on the floor does to the offense. We tie up the game after being down, what 12?

:worthy:


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

nanokooshball said:


> Look what just having Gordon on the floor does to the offense. We tie up the game after being down, what 12?
> 
> :worthy:


14


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Guard your man Noce dammit  :curse:


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

ViciousFlogging said:


> maybe we shouldn't trade Kirk for a bag of chips after all! :lol:


I thought we weren't doing that trade because the salaries didn't match.

Kirk= like 7 million

Bag of Chips = 99 cents


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Gordon!!!!!


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Hey Skiles, have you noticed this season how our play gets A LOT better once BG checks in??


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Ugh that hurts!


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Skiles doesn't like Ben Gordon, keeps him in a small cage and wants this team to lose.


----------



## ballerkingn (Nov 17, 2006)

Horrible call by the oldest man on earth.


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

Small sample size, but Gordon hasn't shot this well from 3 all year. I think it's because of the ball.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

VincentVega said:
 

> Skiles doesn't like Ben Gordon, keeps him in a small cage and wants this team to lose.


Don't forget, he starves him, beats him with a stick, and makes him listen to Christina Aguillera to boot. :lol:


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Hinrich with another big three. Nice dish by Gordon.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

I don't know how the hell anyone can deny this team's got HUGE rebounding problems.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Hinrich must have drank some of MJ's special juice during halftime.

Hopefully he doesn't come crashing down when someone tells him it was just water!


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Sweetney, that's a horrible move. Just horrible.


----------



## sov82 (Nov 5, 2003)

who is going to rebound the ball w/ the current lineup? no one


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Gotta love Skiles. Plays Du while his man hits 4 straight buckets. Bulls fall behind by 14. We bring in all 5 of our best 5 players and tie it up.

So what's he do? Griffin in the game. Now Sweetney.


----------



## sov82 (Nov 5, 2003)

maybe its time Pax stops coddling the coach


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Hinrich with the Gordon floater.


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

Kirk has played all but 3 minutes and is on fire.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Sweetney commits stupid fouls and Skiles brings back Wallace. Gotta like that move.


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

Sweetney.. wow, not good.
I'm happy to see Kirk having a game, that was a nice take to the hoop.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Heat check by KIRK! Maybe not the best time for a heat check.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Looks to me like Gordon's guarding Arenas and Hinrich is on Daniels.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

DaBullz said:


> Looks to me like Gordon's guarding Arenas and Hinrich is on Daniels.


Now they switched back.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

How many 20+ point games before Skiles realizes Ben Gordon is good at basketball, and Chris Duhon is not?


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Boy that 3 by Daniels hurt a lot. A hail mary like that kills you while making a comeback.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

SPMJ said:


> Boy that 3 by Daniels hurt a lot. A hail mary like that kills you while making a comeback.


Gordon was in his face, and it was about 5' behind the arc.


----------



## bball_1523 (Dec 16, 2006)

SPMJ said:


> Boy that 3 by Daniels hurt a lot. A hail mary like that kills you while making a comeback.


that's pretty much the story for the bulls this season. They keep it close, then someone drops miracle shots on them and it's over.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

There are a number of future pros playing in ESPN2 right now (Oklahoma State vs. Kansas).


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Looks like time for the Arenas and Gordon show.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Kirk. Not a good pass.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Does Hinrich get an FGA for that pass attempt?


----------



## sov82 (Nov 5, 2003)

kirk tries to be gordon...not doing so well


----------



## bball_1523 (Dec 16, 2006)

I guess its over again for the bulls. Just can't beat the best.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

This game is looking like it's over.


----------



## sov82 (Nov 5, 2003)

butler showing why he's a better player then deng...both shooting below their respective averages but Butler is getting to the line, rebounding, assisting his teammates and making things happen in Q4. meanwhile, deng has disappeared


----------



## ViciousFlogging (Sep 3, 2003)

argh. this team just can't hold it together on the road against decent teams.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Story of the season. Inability to get 4th qtr stops and key baskets when necessary in close games.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

How the hell can Nocioni have only 29 minutes?


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

Ugly, game over.

Sidebar, where's Tom B. been lately?
Maybe I've missed them, but I can't say I've seen any posts by him lately.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

SPMJ said:


> Story of the season. Inability to get 4th qtr stops and key baskets when necessary in the 4th qtr.


Is this because it's Gordon's time?



Just kidding.


----------



## ViciousFlogging (Sep 3, 2003)

glad to see Kirk hit some shots, but he went from zero TOs to 3 in short order, and at a bad time.


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

This was a pretty huge litmus test, and the Bulls failed utterly. I'm not sure this team gets past the 1st round now.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

ViciousFlogging said:


> glad to see Kirk hit some shots, but he went from zero TOs to 3 in short order, and at a bad time.


It's actually 2 TOs (stats guys have Kirk with the offensive foul when it was actually Wallace).


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Wizards showing the difference between a team with a lot of fire power and a team with little to none.


----------



## RSP83 (Nov 24, 2002)

Our defense sucks tonight. Especially our transition defense. Bad communication between players. Our players look like their heads are not in the game. And we're panicing. We deserve to lose this game.

One more thing, we just can't match their athleticism defensively. They just kept coming back at us. But, Wizards bench have been hitting some tough shots all night (that's you Antonio Daniels!).


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Bulls show up with 3 big scorers to match the wizards' crew.

When you look beyond Hinrich, Gordon, and Nocioni, our 4 though 12 were miserable compared to the Wizards


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Rats. What a horrible way to break in a new jersey...


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

I don't think we can really give up on this game yet. Thabo's in, after all. 10 points and 2:00+ left. Plenty of time.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

DaBullz said:


> I don't think we can really give up on this game yet. Thabo's in, after all. 10 points and 2:00+ left. Plenty of time.


Skiles is still working it. Offense/defense switch - nocioni back in.

Gordon draws hard contact, no foul.

Nocioni with the flagrant foul. That does seal it.

Sefalosha back in for noc.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

*big dumb :clown: s*






that's all there really is to say.


----------



## ballerkingn (Nov 17, 2006)

I blame this L on

1.Bad coaching,why does duhon start or ever play he's useless.
2.Bad Officating at the end,everytime we've tried to make a run they called some phantom and 1 call that hindered our run.
3.More luckie fade away shots made by garbage shooter's or people who don't make those type of shot's all year.
4.Deng,not producing up to his avg,and playing timied and scared when we needed pt's.


Again this is all on the coach and GM though why we've been losing 4 out of 5 because it's minor issues that we've missing on the roster,and bad coaching move's that other would have changed long ago.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

We aren't very good...at all. Need to make some moves.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

My bad.

I said Skiles was doing a offense/defense substitution with Sefalosha and Nocioni. Not the case. Thabo's in to comit fouls, and Nocioni's in foul trouble.


----------



## RSP83 (Nov 24, 2002)

SPMJ said:


> Wizards showing the difference between a team with a lot of fire power and a team with little to none.


agree!

I'm also concern of our team unity, when we look at the Wizards, their players were constantly communicating with each other. Guys like Arenas and AD were very vocal. Keeping everybody in check. I didn't see that in our team. Only Skiles did the talking. Sometime I feel like Skiles is the one who suppose to be on the court providing that fire.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Stevenson and Daniels combined for 10-17 shooting, 4 reb, 4 assists, and 24 points.


----------



## bre9 (Jan 8, 2006)

Hopefully Kirk is back for good, nice game by him


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

RSP83 said:


> agree!
> 
> I'm also concern of our team unity, when we look at the Wizards, their players were constantly communicating with each other. Guys like Arenas and AD were very vocal. Keeping everybody in check. I didn't see that in our team. Only Skiles did the talking. Sometime I feel like Skiles is the one who suppose to be on the court providing that fire.


Yeah, I get the impression Skiles is a little disappointed that Big Ben and PJ haven't done a bit more here. I guess I don't have a lot to base that on, but it's a sense I get that he's expected something to happen and it hasn't.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Duhon has officially hit rock bottom. I don't think a player can go any lower. Soooo, is SKILES finally gonna bench him? People will point out how BG's still getting his 32-35 mpg lately so starting doesn't matter. But nobody whose watched this team play can deny slow starts to the 1st and 3rd qtrs is a BIG issue. Plus by starting Gordon we don't have to play him ridiculously long stretches which no other player has to go through in the league. This can only improve his efficiency and obviously make us a better team in process. Up till now poor kid's only break comes at half time. 

We're gonna learn a lot abt SKILES tomorrow night.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

SPMJ said:


> Duhon has officially hit rock bottom. I don't think a player can go any lower. Soooo, is SKILES finally gonna bench him? People will point out how BG's still getting his 32-35 mpg lately so starting doesn't matter. But nobody whose watched this team play can deny slow starts to the 1st and 3rd qtrs is a BIG issue. Plus by starting Gordon we don't have to play him ridiculously long stretches which no other player has to go through in the league. This can only improve his efficiency and obviously make us a better team in process. Up till now poor kid's only break comes at half time.
> 
> We're gonna learn a lot abt SKILES tomorrow night.


Skiles played our best 5 for extended periods tonight and it opened up the game for Kirk, at least. Nocioni had a fine game, and Gordon, too.

The starting lineup got us 18 points in Q1. The other three quarters were more than decent, but obviously not enough.


----------



## McBulls (Apr 28, 2005)

The Bulls are going to lose games that opponents score 113 points in more often than not.

The problem tonight was that the Wizards got too many second chances on offense, made too many turnovers and got a few ridiculous calls from Violet.

I thought Sweetney played well, in spite of being picked on unmercifully by Violet.


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

The Bull will never win another game.




























....and Kirk's suck's as.


----------

